# Meet the kittens!



## duckling (13 October 2014)

Meet Hugo & Reggie! 
We picked them up from a rescue last week and they've made themselves right at home  Hope this works, it's been ages since I posted pics on here...







































Ninja kitten!






Reggie loves a tummy tickle


----------



## FinnishLapphund (13 October 2014)

Aww! They're so cute.


----------



## duckling (13 October 2014)

Thanks FL, I think so! Bit smitten with the kittens!


----------



## madmav (13 October 2014)

Off the scale for cuteness. Did you see the Horizon progs on bbc2 last week about cats? Really interesting


----------



## FinnishLapphund (13 October 2014)

duckling said:



			Thanks FL, I think so! Bit smitten with the kittens! 

Click to expand...

Who wouldn't be smitten looking at those cuties? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





It is so funny when they're young, so much to play with, and so much new to explore. 

I love my adult cats, and they like to play and explore things too, but when I see photos like yours, it makes me wish that cats continued to be kittens for a little bit longer.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 October 2014)

They're adorable!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (13 October 2014)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## duckling (14 October 2014)

Thanks guys, glad you all like them  will carry on putting pics up as they grow. Vet has estimated them at 10 weeks when they went in for their jabs yesterday and they're certainly growing fast!


----------



## duckling (14 October 2014)

madmav said:



			Off the scale for cuteness. Did you see the Horizon progs on bbc2 last week about cats? Really interesting
		
Click to expand...

Yes I loved that cat series, fascinating


----------



## NellRosk (15 October 2014)

Aww duckling they are so gorgeous!!! Enjoy them


----------



## duckling (15 October 2014)

Thanks NR  

Here are a few more:



















Uh oh!












Hugo thinks he could do better!


----------



## NellRosk (16 October 2014)

Just adorable!!! I love the smug little expression on the first pic


----------



## FinnishLapphund (16 October 2014)

Aww, so cute. :wink3: But I must say that I think you spoil them a little too much, setting up an aquarium and watching football only to entertain them, is a little bit over the top.


----------



## Moya_999 (16 October 2014)

duckling said:



			Meet Hugo & Reggie! 
We picked them up from a rescue last week and they've made themselves right at home  Hope this works, it's been ages since I posted pics on here...







































Ninja kitten!






Reggie loves a tummy tickle 





Click to expand...

One word


 ADORABLE


 They are so cute and cuddly thank you for sharing, I would have them in a heart beat.


----------



## duckling (22 October 2014)

They're great aren't they, I could watch them for hours! And to anyone who's considering getting a kitten - please get 2 siblings! When you see how they play together, curl up asleep together, wash each other... it's so nice they have that company


----------

